# French -> German



## Sovok (8. November 2001)

wer übersetzt mir das 
is ein photoshop tut 

Primairement, il existe deux façons de réaliser un tuyau de douche courbé : 


dessiner un tracé pour créer ensuite chaque anneau suivant ce tracé. 
dessiner un tuyau droit puis le courber; grâce à plusieurs arcs de cercle, recréer enfin le tracé désiré. Seconde méthode, à vos mulots... 




. colonnes texturées 





Munissez-vous de votre texture préférée et, sur fond noir, préparez une colonne. 


 En fait, prévoyez plusieurs largeurs dès le départ parce que l'effet de coordonnées polaires de l'étape 4 va modifier leur largeur. Au final, la largeur de colonne que vous désiriez au départ ne sera pas la même que celle de l'étape 1. Dans la suite de ce tutorial, considerons que vous n'avez qu'une seule colonne sur votre calque.  





. bords estompés. 





Créez un nouveau dégradé par le bouton EDIT de la palette des dégradés ( double-cliquez sur l'outil dégradés ). Cliquez sur NEW et créez un dégradé noir-blanc-noir. 

Faites un Ctrl-click sur le calque de votre colonne pour récupérer son contour. Créez un nouveau calque ( Shift-Ctrl-N ) et remplissez-le avec le dégradé NBN. Vous ne voyez plus la colonne texturée du dessous. Double-cliquez sur votre calque dans la palette des calques et passez-le en mode multiplication ( multiply ). Les bords de la colonne s'estompent. 





. rayures en motif 











Créez un nouveau document ( Ctrl-N ) de taille 1x3 pixels et de fond transparent ( Contents transparent ). Remplissez le pixel du haut de noir. Sélectionnez tout ( Ctrl-A ) et définissez votre pauvre motif de 3 pixels  comme motif de remplissage ( Edit > Define pattern ). Faites un Ctrl-click sur le calque de votre colonne pour récupérer son contour. Créez un nouveau calque pour les rayures et remplissez la sélection avec votre motif ( Edit > Fill ) : contents use pattern. La colonne est maintenant recouverte de rayures noires pas très réalistes. 

Dupliquez le calque des rayures noires et inversez les couleurs ( Ctrl-I ). Vous obtenez un nouveau calque de rayures blanches identiques. Déplacez ce calque d'un pixel vers le bas et passez-le en mode lumière tamisée ( Soft light ). 



 Utilisez plusieurs motifs, juste pour voir les différences. Les deux premiers sont des 1x3 avec un pixel noir en haut, le second un 1x4 identique ( les rayures sont donc plus espacées ) et pour le dernier, le même motif mais appliqué verticalement.  





. coordonnées polaires 








Aplatissez les calques visibles ( Shift-Ctrl-E ) et sélectionnez grossièrement la colonne avec l'outil rectangle de sélection  ( M ). Copiez-la et créez un nouveau document ( Ctrl-N ) de dimensions carrées ou vous pourrez coller exactement votre colonne copiée. Collez-la. Tournez-la de 90° ( Ctrl-T ) pour qu'elle soit horizontale. Appliquez le filtre coordonnées polaires ( Filter > Distort > Polar coordinates ) : cochez Rectangular to polar. Votre colonne droite forme maintenant un collier rond au centre de votre document. 

Rappliquez le filtre à toutes vos colonnes et vous obtiendrez des colliers de rayons plus ou moins grands. 




 La largeur du collier est beaucoup moins importante que celle de la colonne droite avant le passage en coordonnées polaires.  





. assemblage     


Faites ensuite des collages comme on apprenait en maternelle. Coupez des arcs de cercle et collez-les le plus justement possible.


----------



## Shiivva (9. November 2001)

nie französisch gehabt?  

hm, ich schau mir das, wenn ich Zeit hab, mal an...

--> nützlich wäre evtl. die URL von der Du hast


----------



## Sovok (9. November 2001)

ach was solls... spars dir... hab n ähnliches tut in englisch gefunden... das passt mir besser

klar hat ich franz... aber mein wortschatz is n bissi dürftig


----------



## Shiivva (9. November 2001)

ok, wär aber kein Problem gewesen....


----------



## surgeFX (9. November 2001)

jo also wennes trotzdem noch habn wills dann kannses dir doch bei lyos.de uebersetzen lassn *G*...hab das grad ma gmacht .. naja wenne scho n bisserl vorahnung hass dann muessts reichn. is dann ebn son kuddel deutsch und n paar woerter werd auch net ueberstztz, aber selbz ich al snich franzose ( scheiss latein  hab das dann fast geschnallt. zumindest so viel dasses um n gebogenes rohr geht . greetz surge


----------



## ephiance (9. November 2001)

latein sux
french does more


----------



## Sovok (9. November 2001)

latein und french sucken beide
english rockz


----------



## surgeFX (9. November 2001)

jo sovok genau deiner meinung... nur musst ich eins von beidem nehmen  und daher kannich ma auf jedn sagn das latein richtig derbe suckt ... und french denki auch ma wenn ich das so richtig mitbkommn hab  surge


----------



## utopia (10. November 2001)

frech und englisch sein kagge
latein weiss net aber stell ich mir ganz cool vor
deutsch is genial


----------



## shiver (10. November 2001)

möp. nicht das smalltalkforum. möp. :-(


----------



## Fabian Frank (2. Januar 2006)

surgeFX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jo also wennes trotzdem noch habn wills dann kannses dir doch bei lyos.de uebersetzen lassn *G*...hab das grad ma gmacht .. naja wenne scho n bisserl vorahnung hass dann muessts reichn. is dann ebn son kuddel deutsch und n paar woerter werd auch net ueberstztz, aber selbz ich al snich franzose ( scheiss latein  hab das dann fast geschnallt. zumindest so viel dasses um n gebogenes rohr geht . greetz surge


 french sucks, latein nicht


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Januar 2006)

Halloho! Hast du gesehen, wie alt der Thread ist?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Januar 2006)

Ich mach hier mal zu. Zum einen ist der Thread noch aelter als meine Fussnaegel und zum anderen ist so ein Sprach-FlameWar irgendwie nicht ganz das was ich zum Jahresbeginn brauche. 
..:closed:..


----------

